# Royal Islander in St Martin?



## krmlaw (Oct 22, 2008)

I checked the Tugs reviews, but all were pretty old. And now with the resorts being hit hard from Omar, I wonder if they will be accurate?

I have on hold the last week in June at the Royal Islander Club la Plage. 

Anyone been there recently? Are the jet fumes and noise that bad?

Thanks!


----------



## liwarren (Oct 23, 2008)

Omar was not kind to that part of the island.  By June all should be well.  Jet fumes aren't bad.  I wouldn't worry.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 28, 2008)

anyone else stay at the RI Club la Plage and can offer advice?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 28, 2008)

KR,

I assume you mean Royal Islander Club La Plage in St. Martin
- click on the link for reviews from TripAdvisor, they're all over the map


Richard


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, just checked out the resort. anyone else stay here pre Omar?

Im thinking that we are going to have newly renovated units at least!


----------



## Cappy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Stayed there last Jan 2008*

LOVED IT!!! The planes are really at the one across the street La Tess something NOT LA PLAGE!!!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Great! Thats good news. I cant wait to go!


----------

